# Test - can you read this attachment?



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2013)

Some users are having difficulty in downloading attachments. 

Please click on this attachment and let me know if you can read it.

If you can't, what error message do you get?

Thanks


----------



## addob (2 Jul 2013)

No problem here with Chrome


----------



## Sandals (2 Jul 2013)

no probs either...


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jul 2013)

I get this;


Forum MessageYou are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
<LI class=smallfont>You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again. <LI class=smallfont>You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log inUser Name:

Password:
 Remember Me?​


----------



## DB74 (2 Jul 2013)

No problem


----------



## runner (2 Jul 2013)

no problem, using chrome


----------



## mercman (2 Jul 2013)

No problem


----------



## johnpdolan (2 Jul 2013)

I get same as twofor1 user


----------



## gipimann (2 Jul 2013)

Opens fine for me in Internet Explorer 8


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2013)

two for one

It's very odd that most Frequent Posters can access it, but you can't.  Are you doing anything unusual? A strange browser?  Accessing it from a smart phone? Accessing it from your office where downloads are not allowed? 

Are you able to download attachments from other bulletin boards? 

You could check with this one on boards.ie 

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=85334768&postcount=17

Brendan


----------



## PaddyBloggit (2 Jul 2013)

Yes ... no problem here Brendan.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2013)

I have changed the permissions now so that users who are not logged in can download the attachment. 

two for one and John P Dolan  - could you log out please and see if you can download them when you are not logged in.

Brendan


----------



## Toodles (2 Jul 2013)

This is what comes up when i try Brendan.

"Toodles, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


----------



## twofor1 (2 Jul 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> two for one
> 
> It's very odd that most Frequent Posters can access it, but you can't. Are you doing anything unusual? A strange browser? Accessing it from a smart phone? Accessing it from your office where downloads are not allowed?
> 
> ...


I was not logged in when I tried to download the test, was I meant to be ?

I’m using Internet Explorer at home on a laptop.

I can download the one from boards, no problem, without been logged in.

I can now download your test when not logged in.


----------



## Billo (2 Jul 2013)

No problem


----------



## Sumatra (2 Jul 2013)

I seized the moment of insatiable curiosity Brendan and opened the attachment.


----------



## Booter (2 Jul 2013)

No problem, using IE9


----------



## Woodie (2 Jul 2013)

No problema.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Jul 2013)

Thanks, that's enough from Frequent Posters

Any Registered Users out there i.e. with less than 50 posts who could check it for me?

Thanks


----------



## Sober Lark (2 Jul 2013)

Sumatra testing as new user registered as Dr Jeckle and attachment opens fine. Fine to delete Dr Jeckle if you wish as only used for this exercise.


----------



## thumbelina (2 Jul 2013)

Hi Brendan,

I cannot download it - same message as users above in relation to permissions.

Earlier today I could not post but I can now....


----------



## Armada (2 Jul 2013)

No problem here


----------



## Luternau (2 Jul 2013)

No problem on 2nd gen itouch.


----------



## PaddyW (3 Jul 2013)

Opened fine for me in Firefox. Also tested on chrome and no problems either.


----------



## murphy05 (3 Jul 2013)

Same as previous - No access


----------



## naughto (3 Jul 2013)

worked fine for me


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jul 2013)

VEry odd that the problem is with Registered Users. 

I have the same settings. I must check them again. 

Brendan


----------



## Bonaparte (3 Jul 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> two for one
> 
> It's very odd that most Frequent Posters can access it, but you can't.  Are you doing anything unusual? A strange browser?  Accessing it from a smart phone? Accessing it from your office where downloads are not allowed?
> 
> ...



I have the same issue and can open the boards document without issue


----------



## Bonaparte (3 Jul 2013)

By the way using Google Chrome and logged in at work where there is no issue with downloads


----------



## tallpaul (3 Jul 2013)

No issue opening the file using Safari on OSX 10.8.4.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2013)

I think I have resolved the issue. 

*I am only interested in responses from Registered Users not Frequent Posters 

*Can you download the attachment now? 

Can you download the attachment in this post? 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=1339702#post1339702

Brendan


----------



## naughto (6 Jul 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I think I have resolved the issue.
> 
> *I am only interested in responses from Registered Users not Frequent Posters
> 
> ...


do you not have to  be registered to post tho?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jul 2013)

Not sure of what your point is? 

You do have to log in to post - whether you are a new user, a registered user or a Frequent Poster.


----------



## thumbelina (9 Jul 2013)

Good work Brendan - I can download now from the start of this thread and the one about stephen bell you linked to above. Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jul 2013)

Thanks thumbelina

Brendan


----------

